# Mice



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I was wondering what the best food for tooth growth in my rbp might be. I am under the impression that if the teeth have to bite through harder substances (mouse bones) they may grow faster, sharper, and bigger than if they only had to bite through soft substances (worms). So far after each mouse feeding I noticed increased activity, color, and I can see the teeth better. Any comments?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have heard Piranha owners feeding there P's high quality dog food. Dogs like milk bone treats and they have Calcium in them. So it stands to reason that since P's are willing to eat nasty tasting dog food that they will too gladly munch down some tasty treats with Calcium in them. Calcium by the way is good for the production and life of healthy teeth and bones !


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

now how hthe hell would i get them to eat a done treat?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

pour milk into the tank


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

> pour milk into the tank










hahahaa


----------



## MantisKnight (Jul 25, 2003)

Ive noticed my Rbp sort of streching his lower jaw after he eats a large feeder kinda like hes yawning mabey this is why you can see their teath better after they eat a mouse. Also most predators draw calcium from the bones of their prey so mice would probably be good for their teath becuase they have a more advanced bone structure. I could be wrong abought them being able to do this but a lot of animals can.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i feed my p's calcium enriched crickets... they love it and it makes me feel that i'm promoting better teeth growth ...yah


----------

